
Algorithm Portfolio [pdf] - daniel-cussen
https://github.com/daniel-cussen/portfolio/blob/master/portfolio.pdf
======
daniel-cussen
This is a collection of algorithms I've designed over the years.

The last item in the portfolio is, at 9 nanoseconds and 18 bits, the smallest
and fastest known virus: 19766. Gif: [https://github.com/daniel-
cussen/portfolio/blob/master/19766...](https://github.com/daniel-
cussen/portfolio/blob/master/19766.gif)

